# Help posting pics using an iPad



## trav8300 (Dec 21, 2012)

Brother smokers,
I am using an iPad and can't figure out how to post pics in the forums or groups I belong to. Any help is appreciated !


----------



## smoking b (Dec 21, 2012)

Just sent you another PM but it doesn't sound very encouraging...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125977/new-member-needs-how-to-for-posting-pics-with-iphone

If you find an easy way let us all know!


----------

